# How To Do A Mention



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

The old board had a mention button but I don't find one on this board's formatting bar, yet lots of mentions are done. I see they are now labeled as "USER". Tell me how, please.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Use the @ symbol before the posters name.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Like @StarFires .


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Yes, that. How do you do it?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I typed in @ and without a space continued to type the desired Member's name, after a few letters an automatic drop box with name options appears, click the desired name, leave a space after, then it's done.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

@Ragnar Ragnasson

I did that some time ago and it didn't work, strange that now it does. Duh

Thanks a bunch!


----------

